# Any Apla-Tech Pneumatic Tool Users in Ontario/GTA area??



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Well, gave my 10" coater another try today. The boarding was spot on, the first coat of what you guys call hot mud was nice and level. Stripped the coater down, cleaned it thoroughly and lubricated it. Got the mud and air flow right, and 10 joints later it was all clean and back in its case. I was going to put it in the skip, but it cost me too much to do that. Got my 10" columbia box out and did the job quicker and better.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Still not getting any of that training you need, I see.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

F kin overpriced POS


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

Training is not the problem !!!!!!


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Seems to be. I mean if the US guys can get it to work well, then the only thing different is training, since I am sure the UK and Canadians are "just as good" as American finishers.


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

Update:
Going to see a guy next week,who has been using this system for 5 years.Going to compare finishes and will report back.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Cool! Let us know how you make out.


----------

